# why is it so damn cold, it's supposed to be summer.



## rosemarycrossing (Feb 8, 2015)

i swear its going to snow, yesterday it was 30 degrees, and today its like 8. earth, what is up. 

winter is soon here anyways, how many of youse live in the southern hemisphere? 


​


----------



## Amyy (Feb 8, 2015)

the next few days are going to be 35+, and i hate it.

i want winter.


----------



## rosemarycrossing (Feb 8, 2015)

it hasnt been raining for like 4 months and its raining today, so thats good. do you live in aus?


----------



## DarkOnyx (Feb 9, 2015)

Where you live it's Summer? Wow. Where I live, it's Winter, and hot..


----------



## Locket (Feb 9, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> Where you live it's Summer? Wow. Where I live, it's Winter, and hot..



It's the beggining of February and supposed to be winter. It's 55+ here. It's supposed to be -20.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Amyy said:


> the next few days are going to be 35+, and i hate it.
> 
> i want winter.



Turns out that winter isn't cold in the US this year. And isn'f 35? from wherever you live is the same as 95? (yes, we measure in a different system). 30? to you is like 86? to us, as 30? to us is considered freezing.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Feb 9, 2015)

Here in Texas, it's supposed  to be over 65 most of the next 7 days... with no rain. I slightly envy New York and Boston. Very slightly. The only time there was snow this winter was in November. And it was just a small smidge of snow, barely anything.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Feb 9, 2015)

I live in Ontario Canada and right now it's -13 degrees Celsius (Feels like - 23 C) In Fahrenheit that would be 9 degrees F ( Feels like -9 F) With about 3 ft of snow.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 9, 2015)

its nice and cool where i am


----------



## SweetT (Feb 9, 2015)

Its above average here..last yr at this time we were below zero and this yr well above normal temps. Like u can actually go outside without freezing


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm so confused with this title. It IS winter and the next season is spring not summer. Summer is nowhere near...

Are seasons different in other countries? I know temperatures can vary but seasons? I'm lost...


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 9, 2015)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I'm so confused with this title. It IS winter and the next season is spring not summer. Summer is nowhere near...
> 
> Are seasons different in other countries? I know temperatures can vary but seasons? I'm lost...



It is winter in the northern hemisphere but not the Southern Hemisphere. The climate is basically opposite in both hemispheres because of the rotation of the earth around the sun and the earth's tilt at different times of the months.


----------



## Caius (Feb 9, 2015)

If it makes you feel any better living in a desert generally means it's 90+ during the day and like 10 at night (or less) year-round.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> If it makes you feel any better living in a desert generally means it's 90+ during the day and like 10 at night (or less) year-round.



Even in the panhandle like where you live? I live in the woods on the east, and we've been getting average temperatures more recently.


----------



## rariorana (Feb 9, 2015)

Why is it so darn warm, it's supposed to be Winter.


----------



## Caius (Feb 9, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Even in the panhandle like where you live? I live in the woods on the east, and we've been getting average temperatures more recently.



..I'm in Lubbock. Trust me it's the desert. It's the middle of Winter and we vary between 10 and 90 degrees during the day. I've just started taking my parka with me everywhere I go because I'm never sure when it will start to get cold enough. We do get a pretty awesome breeze all the time though. Just sucks when it's carrying red dust.


----------



## Jake (Feb 9, 2015)

Amyy said:


> the next few days are going to be 35+, and i hate it.
> 
> i want winter.



come to me
it's not hot here

yesterday was hot, but the rest of the week is cool.
today it was sunny, raining and windy as **** all at the same time wtf

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amyy said:


> the next few days are going to be 35+, and i hate it.
> 
> i want winter.



come to me
it's not hot here

yesterday was hot, but the rest of the week is cool.
today it was sunny, raining and windy as **** all at the same time wtf


----------



## Amyy (Feb 9, 2015)

Jake. said:


> come to me
> it's not hot here
> 
> yesterday was hot, but the rest of the week is cool.
> today it was sunny, raining and windy as **** all at the same time wtf



okay staying with you for the week


----------



## Chibiusa (Feb 9, 2015)

I'd take the bitter cold over the land of eternal summer any day.


----------



## Jake (Feb 9, 2015)

Amyy said:


> okay staying with you for the week



then after a week i am staying with u omg


----------



## Murray (Feb 9, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> If it makes you feel any better living in a desert generally means it's 90+ during the day and like 10 at night (or less) year-round.



my country is a hot dessert


----------



## Caius (Feb 9, 2015)

Murray said:


> my country is a hot dessert



You're a hot dessert.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Murray said:


> my country is a hot dessert



What country do you live in? There's more than one country that is a hot desert, and the desert in the US is only half the country.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ZR388 said:


> You're a hot dessert.



I got ninja'd by a funny post.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 9, 2015)

ugh australia


----------



## Lektic (Feb 9, 2015)

Living in southern California so I don't know what winter is.


----------



## Jake (Feb 9, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> What country do you live in? There's more than one country that is a hot desert, and the desert in the US is only half the country.



I'm pretty sure he lives in like Saudi Arabia or Sri Lanka or sth


----------



## MishMeesh (Feb 9, 2015)

It's -20 almost every day this season. If it was 8 degrees I can guarantee there'd be a whole lot of people out in shorts and t-shirts here.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Feb 9, 2015)

Chibiusa said:


> I'd take the bitter cold over the land of eternal summer any day.



Ugh, living in Dallas, it sucks in the summer when it's almost always at least 100 outside. It's a blessing for it to not be too hot in the Spring, too.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 9, 2015)

It's winter in the US. We're having a couple of warmer days in Virginia. It's supposed to be 62 degrees here today, but tomorrow it drops back to the 30s.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

Winter here is Sweden.. while it's not overly cold it's very windy and slippery with ice everywhere


----------



## lazuli (Feb 9, 2015)

laughing bc its ~70 F here


----------



## RhinoK (Feb 9, 2015)

computertrash said:


> laughing bc its ~70 F here



laughing bc you use franticheight and i have no ****ing understanding of it


----------



## Cazqui (Feb 9, 2015)

In Georgia(US) it's February and yesterday it was 75 degrees outside.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Cazqui said:


> In Georgia(US) it's February and yesterday it was 75 degrees outside.



Same here, but I live in Mississippi.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 9, 2015)

It was actually cold for a few days here in the Bay Area (because storm), but now it's somewhat warm.


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 9, 2015)

If you want winter then move to England. It's cold here.


----------



## n64king (Feb 9, 2015)

computertrash said:


> laughing bc its ~70 F here



LOL Same except it did rain the other day...

- - - Post Merge - - -



RhinoK said:


> laughing bc you use franticheight and i have no ****ing understanding of it



It's like 22C


----------



## Envy (Feb 9, 2015)

Funny, your summer seems to be far colder than my winter.

Winter has been a total dud this year, and I am very displeased. I need my winter.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 9, 2015)

It's been really warm here and I kinda hope it starts getting colder soon cause it feels like we've just skipped over winter and I want us to get snow. But mostly I just want school to get canceled.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 9, 2015)

It's freezing where I am! In Yorkshire its so so windy and when I'm on the moors walking my dog my limbs feel like they're going to drop right off! In the valleys it's ok (just a little bit chilly) but on the hills it's very bitterly cold.


----------



## Eldin (Feb 9, 2015)

I hate where I live so much. It's about -25 C right now with the windchill, and we're supposed to get more snow on Friday. ;-;


----------



## lazuli (Feb 9, 2015)

my weather app is telling me to have a cookout
oh no wait
its telling me to get naked, and that "its going to be hot!"
its only 82 F tho (28 C)

i wonder what it says when it gets 100+ F in a month or w/e


----------



## Tao (Feb 9, 2015)

Since when was February 'summer'?


----------



## lazuli (Feb 9, 2015)

Tao said:


> Since when was February 'summer'?



since forever if you live in the southern hemisphere or south texas


----------



## Aradai (Feb 9, 2015)

Tao said:


> Since when was February 'summer'?



back when Australian-kind began


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

computertrash said:


> since forever if you live in the southern hemisphere or south texas



It's still winter in South Texas and Florida. They just don't have a cold winter like what we imagine of winter.


----------



## Aryxia (Feb 9, 2015)

MishMeesh said:


> It's -20 almost every day this season. If it was 8 degrees I can guarantee there'd be a whole lot of people out in shorts and t-shirts here.



Meanwhile in Vancouver it reached between 12-16C yesterday.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 9, 2015)

I live in the south-east part of asia and its been cold these days. I love it.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 9, 2015)

Try -12 |: 8 is nothing


----------



## kaiivee (Feb 9, 2015)

my area (massachusetts!!!) has gotten nearly 80 inches of snow in the past 17 days alone, someone please save us. for the longest time this winter we had nothing but suddenly we're being hit with storm after storm, and it's absolutely insane. and its freezing. below freezing every day because none of this is melting omg. basically if anyone wants snow feel free to take it from us because god knows we have nowhere else to put it at this point AHH


----------



## Bluedressblondie (Feb 9, 2015)

I live in America, and it's going to be snowing many times in the next few days. I just wish this happened around Yule! *whines for the twelfth time that there wasn't any snow on December 25th*


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 9, 2015)

kaiivee said:


> my area (massachusetts!!!) has gotten nearly 80 inches of snow in the past 17 days alone, someone please save us. for the longest time this winter we had nothing but suddenly we're being hit with storm after storm, and it's absolutely insane. and its freezing. below freezing every day because none of this is melting omg. basically if anyone wants snow feel free to take it from us because god knows we have nowhere else to put it at this point AHH



You should maybe move give all that snow to the people who want it to be colder where they live :3


----------



## kaiivee (Feb 9, 2015)

AndroGhostx said:


> You should maybe move give all that snow to the people who want it to be colder where they live :3


GLADLY HAHA there's way too much to handle here right now  orz


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 9, 2015)

kaiivee said:


> GLADLY HAHA there's way too much to handle here right now  orz



I'm not much of a fan of snow or cold weather. Although every place that I'd like to live in gets pretty cold.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 10, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> It's still winter in South Texas and Florida. They just don't have a cold winter like what we imagine of winter.







yes..........i know..................i live in south texas............................................
i was making a joke about how its like constantly hot here


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 10, 2015)

computertrash said:


> yes..........i know..................i live in south texas............................................
> i was making a joke about how its like constantly hot here



But Texas weather is very bipolar. One day or a couple of days will be sunny, then next day afterwards will be rainy all day. Like where did this rain come from?!


----------



## lazuli (Feb 10, 2015)

AndroGhostx said:


> But Texas weather is very bipolar. One day or a couple of days will be sunny, then next day afterwards will be rainy all day. Like where did this rain come from?!



*northern texas

like sometimes we'll have cold days but it only gets like 50 F, 40 F at the most


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 10, 2015)

computertrash said:


> *northern texas
> 
> like sometimes we'll have cold days but it only gets like 50 F, 40 F at the most



Okay so the temperature up north is the same, at least where I live it is.


----------



## esweeeny (Feb 10, 2015)

AndroGhostx said:


> But Texas weather is very bipolar. One day or a couple of days will be sunny, then next day afterwards will be rainy all day. Like where did this rain come from?!



i second that. texas weather has a mind of its own. its cold right now, but will be about 80 in the afternoon. what do?! haha


----------



## lazuli (Feb 10, 2015)

esweeeny said:


> i second that. texas weather has a mind of its own. its cold right now, but will be about 80 in the afternoon. what do?! haha



wear shorts all day even if its cold in the morning
thats what i do


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Feb 10, 2015)

We were supposed to get above freezing on Sunday. We managed to hit freezing. That's about it. Today is actually a warmer day 30?F (-1?C*), but it's supposed to hit 0?F (-18?C*) this weekend. I love when weather flip flops so quick. Makes my health feel fantastic.



*for you lazy butts who can't be bothered to type "f to c" in Google


----------



## Brackets (Feb 10, 2015)

It's slightly worrying how some people on this thread didn't realise that different parts of the world have seasons at different times.

It's winter in the uk and it still hasn't snowed properly yet and i want a snow-day 

it's like 6 degrees here


----------



## lazuli (Feb 10, 2015)

Brackets said:


> It's slightly worrying how some people on this thread didn't realise that different parts of the world have seasons at different times.
> 
> It's winter in the uk and it still hasn't snowed properly yet and i want a snow-day
> 
> it's like 6 degrees here



people believe that america is everything
i am america
you are america
we are all america
god bless the usa


----------



## Brackets (Feb 10, 2015)

Spoiler








just sayin'


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 10, 2015)

It's supposed to still be pretty chilly where I am, and I went to class in a T-shirt and capri leggings. It's too hot for February and my liking. 

I swear, it's cold in Texas for like a week then it wants to get back to being blazing hot. I wanna move north.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 10, 2015)

I JUST WANT TO GO OUTSIDE IN SHORTS AND GET A TAN AND SWIM


GRRRRRRRRR

Iowa is the worst


----------



## Ashtot (Feb 10, 2015)

Try living in the true north strong and free where it's -25 every day.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 11, 2015)

So hot today ehhh i want winter/autumn


----------



## lazuli (Feb 11, 2015)

tfw you lived half ur life in michigan and the other half in s texas
adapt to hot n cold

high for today is only going to be 77 F
"cloudy with a chance of...
you thought i would say meatballs right? stupid." - authenticweather app, 2015


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 11, 2015)

it's 35 celsius where I live right now. I do not miss winter at all.


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 11, 2015)

Brackets said:


> It's slightly worrying how some people on this thread didn't realise that different parts of the world have seasons at different times.
> 
> It's winter in the uk and it still hasn't snowed properly yet and i want a snow-day
> 
> it's like 6 degrees here



I don't know where you live in the UK, but I'm in the south east of England and we had some snow in my town... And it settled... But it was so pathetic. There was barely anything! I miss the snow. There was a time when it would snow non-stop and the snowflakes would be like huge blobs and the pavement would be covered in a matter of seconds, but now we are lucky to get even a few little snowflakes. It will sleet a little, but... That's it. :\ I don't know why I get my hopes up anymore. It's just always cold and bitterly windy at this time of year...


----------

